# NIFTY/Harmony test - UK feedback



## Pussy Galore

I am classed as high risk because of my age (40) and have opted to have the NIFTY test (also known as Harmony).

I had a scan and bloods drawn today and was advised that the bloods are sent to London and then over the US and that I could expect the results within 10-14 working days.

Has anyone else had the test done? Can it really take up to three weeks and how are the results relayed? (ie high risk/low risk etc)

Thanks all - I think the waiting is the hardest :wacko:


----------



## moter98

I'm having mine done on Tuesday. Mine is marketed under Verfi. It takes that long for results because the only labs that do these tests are in California so you have longer ship times to the lab, then they take 3-6 business days do the test, then relay back to your dr. Here, they just send an email to the Dr, and your Dr gets back to you with the results. I am not sure the procedure outside of the US. Did you know they can also tell the gender from this test?!


----------



## Pussy Galore

moter98 said:


> I'm having mine done on Tuesday. Mine is marketed under Verfi. It takes that long for results because the only labs that do these tests are in California so you have longer ship times to the lab, then they take 3-6 business days do the test, then relay back to your dr. Here, they just send an email to the Dr, and your Dr gets back to you with the results. I am not sure the procedure outside of the US. Did you know they can also tell the gender from this test?!

Thanks! And yep, I have asked them to confirm gender!! Amazing!!


----------



## moter98

It's just incredible what they can do now! I'm going to ask about the gender thing too. I have two reasons for wanting to know, just cause I'm impatient and also because if it's a girl our risk for a birth defect our oldest son has will be cut in half!


----------



## Claire788

I got my results in 14 days, they called with results and then got letter next day. heres what I got!
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 107


----------



## cuddlesfifi

I am 44 and thinking of having this one as the harmony one is £500-600 and I have found the nifty for £295 is that what you paid was wondering if it is any cheaper


----------



## Pussy Galore

cuddlesfifi said:


> I am 44 and thinking of having this one as the harmony one is £500-600 and I have found the nifty for £295 is that what you paid was wondering if it is any cheaper

I paid £500 but it was under the name NIFTY. I would go ahead.. Worth every penny!! :)


----------



## LynnC

Claire788 said:


> I got my results in 14 days, they called with results and then got letter next day. heres what I got!

Hi Claire, 

COngrats on the your baby boy!

Just wanted to ask about your Nifty test. I saw your result and couldnt find where they announce babys gender. Just wondering if they mentioned that to you in the test. :shrug:

Thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Mine was at the bottom right of the results page... but I did have to specifically request that I wanted gender confirmation when the test was submitted.


----------

